# Search Problem



## lacrossedart (Aug 28, 2013)

I seem to be having an issue when I try to search my previous posts. I'm getting an error message that says "Connection Refused". Is this me or the site and can it be fixed? Thanks


----------



## N4521U (Aug 28, 2013)

It is the site. and is being worked on....... patience is requested by them that is atryin ta fixit.


----------



## lacrossedart (Aug 28, 2013)

Patience is granted, good sir. I just wanted to know if it was something I did or was a site issue, I am after all a digital dumbass.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 28, 2013)

Yeah, it is a known issue that is being looked into.


----------



## VALENGO (Oct 6, 2013)

Just for information, is there any advance in this trouble?. When I try to "find all posts" or something, I get: "Oops! An error occurred: connection to 127.0.0.1:3312 failed (errno=111, msg=Connection refused)".
Thanks in advance.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 6, 2013)

The forum search feature has been a problem and they're working on it...but here's a quick workaround:

Go to google and type in your search keyword like *Jumo211* for example

Then follow your keyword(s) with *ww2aircraft.net*

So your search criteria will be *Jumo211 ww2aircraft.net*

This will return results of any postings or threads ever posted in the forums regarding the Jumo211. It may be a little inconvenient, but it works well


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 6, 2013)

Sure does, just done it twice in less than 5 minutes!


----------



## VALENGO (Oct 6, 2013)

Thanks, Grau!!, very good idea!!.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 7, 2013)

Glad I could help, guys! 

By the way, I almost used *Bacon ww2aircraft.net* as a search example, but I thought the Jumo211 was a better idea, since there's probably about a thousand or so results for the Jumo and closer to about a million results for bacon here in the forums!


----------



## horseUSA (Oct 12, 2013)

Rebuilding and fixing the search engine for site.


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 12, 2013)

thank you Horse!


----------



## Wurger (Oct 12, 2013)

Great . THX


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 12, 2013)

THANK FRICKEN GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## horseUSA (Oct 12, 2013)

Search Back UP!!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 12, 2013)

THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mikewint (Oct 12, 2013)

Wheeee.... Thankus you!!!!


----------



## Marcel (Oct 12, 2013)

Yup and the site is blazing fast. Nice job.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 12, 2013)

Great to hear!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Oct 12, 2013)

horseUSA said:


> Rebuilding and fixing the search engine for site.


 


horseUSA said:


> Search Back UP!!!


Thank You Horse.

Good to see you again. 


Wheels


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 13, 2013)

Excellent! Much appreciated Horse!


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 13, 2013)

Thanks Horse, very much appreciated mate!


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 13, 2013)

Thanks Horse! If you were near me I'd buy you a pint.


----------



## s1chris (Oct 14, 2013)

Uber cool. Thanks Horse.

Is it worth making this as an announent as I guess most won't check this thread and just continue to assume it doesn't work? As I did. 

Cheers Chris


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 14, 2013)

What Crimea_River said ..... thank you


----------



## Marcel (Oct 16, 2013)

Horse, I hope you arrange for some backup of yourself, now the forum has grown so big. Someone should be able to do daily maintenance or at least be able to contact you when neccessary.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 16, 2013)

Don't worry Marcel, we are on top of such matters.


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 16, 2013)

.


----------



## horseUSA (Oct 16, 2013)

Marcel said:


> Horse, I hope you arrange for some backup of yourself, now the forum has grown so big. Someone should be able to do daily maintenance or at least be able to contact you when neccessary.



Yes and done. Have exchanged direct contact info with other admins along with other changes for backup ahead.


----------



## N4521U (Oct 16, 2013)

What Glenn said!!!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 16, 2013)

Yep, me too!!!!


----------



## Marcel (Oct 17, 2013)

horseUSA said:


> Yes and done. Have exchanged direct contact info with other admins along with other changes for backup ahead.


Good to hear. Thanks.


----------

